# A 'prune' question....for you prune eaters



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

Following my constipation problems I am trying prunes. Can't say they are yummy.
Daughter get me a pack and I have (or had) 4 each day.
They are ASDA 500gm 
However.........
Just read the package which says "consume within one week" .
No chance 
So...... 
Which type/brand do you have ?


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Mar 2021)

Prunes are indeed yukky. However, I snack on dried figs constantly which are the food of the gods. All brands are good but have a feel of the packet, the softer and squishier they are the better. Great cycling snack too.
(I am “regular ”!)


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2021)

Usually tinned prunes in juice, not syrup. Stone in, or stone out, depending on which tin I pick up. 
I'd treat the 'consume within 4 days' as optional, though, personally. Just keep them in the fridge.


----------



## sheddy (17 Mar 2021)

1/3 of a tin with yogurt, 3 times a week.


----------



## DaveReading (17 Mar 2021)

Prunes and custard is my idea of heaven.


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't say they are yummy





Julia9054 said:


> Prunes are indeed yukky


 What madness is this???

Anyway, I decant a packet into a large jar. They keep for months, no problem.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Prunes are indeed yukky. However, I snack on dried figs constantly which are the food of the gods. All brands are good but have a feel of the packet, the softer and squishier they are the better. Great cycling snack too.
> (I am “regular ”!)


Any particular brand ???


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2021)

Prunes are good. As above, they are preserved plums, screw-top jar in fridge and they will keep well, although they're eaten within a couple of days at ours.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2021)

theclaud said:


> What madness is this???
> 
> Anyway, I decant a packet into a large jar. They keep for months, no problem.


There are some strange people on CC....


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> There are some strange people on CC....


News to no-one, Fooders!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Usually tinned prunes in juice, not syrup. Stone in, or stone out, depending on which tin I pick up.
> I'd treat the 'consume within 4 days' as optional, though, personally. Just keep them in the fridge.


I sort of agree but it says 7 days and these have been open at least 3 weeks NOT in the fridge


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2021)

Tinned Prunes work just as well at keeping you moving, as do figs...and 8 pints of real-ale or a Vindaloo (the secret's in the name)…


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Any particular brand ???


Not really. I get them from M&S, Tesco or the organic ones from our local health food shop. But that's just because those shops are local to me. I don't have a preference


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

theclaud said:


> What madness is this???
> 
> Anyway, I decant a packet into a large jar. They keep for months, no problem.


Again.....what type/brand etc ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I sort of agree but it says 7 days and these have been open at least 3 weeks NOT in the fridge


They'll be grand, they will dry-out a little but will be safe as houses to eat if kept dry.


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I sort of agree but it says 7 days and these have been open at least 3 weeks NOT in the fridge


I don't keep mine in the fridge - dried fruit keeps pretty much indefinitely as long as you keep it, well... dry. I get packet ones, from either health food shops, online, or supermarkets - usually the own-brand/no-brand ones.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2021)

I like the soft ready to eat prunes, advise on packet says store in fridge once opened . As suggested other dried fruits are effective, figs “ mmmm” or soft dried apricots. Have you tried wheat bran heaped desert spoon on breakfast cereal or in porridge , that works .
(edit). Try Dates if you’re not a prune person.


----------



## PK99 (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Following my constipation problems I am trying prunes. Can't say they are yummy.
> Daughter get me a pack and I have (or had) 4 each day.
> They are ASDA 500gm
> However.........
> ...



Simmer gently in Armagnac for a minute or so. Eat with vanilla cream.

Then they will be Yummy!


----------



## snorri (17 Mar 2021)

'Alesto' Soft Pitted Prunes, 250 g for 85p from Lidl, four in the porridge every morning.
How anyone had the patience to discover that they would keep for months amazes me, unless buying by the tonne.


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2021)

snorri said:


> 'Alesto' Soft Pitted Prunes, 250 g for 85p from Lidl, four in the porridge every morning.
> How anyone had the patience to discover that they would keep for months amazes me, unless buying by the tonne.


----------



## snorri (17 Mar 2021)

PK99 said:


> Simmer gently in Armagnac for a minute or so. Eat with vanilla cream.


Class is just inbuilt and cannot be concealed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2021)

PK99 said:


> Simmer gently in Armagnac for a minute or so. Eat with vanilla cream.
> 
> Then they will be Yummy!


The K-Club in Kildare serves prunes in alcohol for breakfast, a proper way to start the day after the smoked-salmon, scrambled-eggs and champagne....


----------



## Kajjal (17 Mar 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> The K-Club in Kildare serves prunes in alcohol for breakfast, a proper way to start the day after the smoked-salmon, scrambled-eggs and champagne....


Your diet is very brave prunes in alcohol for breakfast , then champagne and 8 pints of real ale with a vindaloo for evening meal


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2021)

Kajjal said:


> Your diet is very brave prunes in alcohol for breakfast , then champagne and 8 pints of real ale with a vindaloo for evening meal


It's a lifestyle thing....


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Mar 2021)

Prunes are amazing, I love 'em. I often have prunes and yoghurt, in fact, if I could only have one thing for pudding for the rest of my life, that would be it.
I get mine from Aldi, dried, pitted, in a bag.
My father and his three brothers all died from bowel cancer at the same age. I'm not taking any chances!


----------



## MntnMan62 (17 Mar 2021)

There are not many foods that I dislike. And prunes definitely fall into the "like" category. Dried are really good. Prune juice is excellent as well. Strangely, I don't eat or drink them very often. I can't remember the last time I've had a prune. I suppose the next time I go food shopping I'll pick some up. And then, my man Frank understands prunes.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqNwYiRgHi8


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79ogAo8Pg4s


----------



## keithmac (17 Mar 2021)

I'm quite partial to a fig roll but never eaten a prune as far as I can remember.

I've found Iceland's Grim Reaper curry has quite an effect down below!.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Mar 2021)

If you don't like prunes Dave use something else.
I can recommend a chicken stir fry of an evening with minimal chicken and lots and lots of veg, with generous amounts of sliced turnip. If you have to go out, particularly on the bike, in the morning, allow a couple of hours in the morning to allow your innards to do their stuff. Set up for the day.
In short, you don't have to eat prunes - it's not a commandment.,


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> Prune juice is excellent as well.


I bought some the other week as much out of curiosity as anything. It was rather pleasant, although I presume the juice might not have the same laxative effects as eating them? Can’t say I noticed anyway.


----------



## winjim (18 Mar 2021)

I don't know about prunes but my toddler's decided to have dates for breakfast.


----------



## rualexander (18 Mar 2021)

I may be wrong but I think a lot of the dried fruit we get these days is partially rehydrated to make it soft and squishy, but the consequence of this is reduced shelf life.
Traditional dried fruit which is harder and drier should last much longer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2021)

I quite like dried apricots but found they gave me heartburn ( probably the Sulphur Dioxide used as a preservative) One Sunday I was out doing a long run with a friend, she had a “bum bag” with her phone and a few essentials. She had a small bag of apricots that she’d decanted from a pack from Waitrose, they were more of a dark brown than orange, plump, juicy and preservative free.
They were the perfect pick me up, a revelation as to how good they could be.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (18 Mar 2021)

I find psyllium husk or linseed (ground or whole) just as effective in keeping me regular, without the farts and bloating that prunes tend to cause.


----------



## Randomnerd (18 Mar 2021)

These are a good outfit OP, and well priced for all manner of organic goodies. Your thread took me to The Squatty Potty, which you may like to investigate for colon health. like others, I find linseed and plenty of fibre is beneficial


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Mar 2021)

Plums, dates, dried apricots... all good and would keep for weeks if I didn't snack on them out of the shop.


----------



## MntnMan62 (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought some the other week as much out of curiosity as anything. It was rather pleasant, although I presume the juice might not have the same laxative effects as eating them? Can’t say I noticed anyway.



Oh no. That would be a wrong assumption. I once bought a large bottle of prune juice out of curiosity and found I had the same reaction to it as you did. Quite pleasant. I liked it. But I drank that bottle pretty quickly. Same day. Later that day I was regreting having consumed it so quickly. If you need the laxative effects of prunes, no better way to go than drinking a bunch of the stuff.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Mar 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> Oh no. That would be a wrong assumption. I once bought a large bottle of prune juice out of curiosity and found I had the same reaction to it as you did. Quite pleasant. I liked it. But I drank that bottle pretty quickly. Same day. Later that day I was regreting having consumed it so quickly. If you need the laxative effects of prunes, no better way to go than drinking a bunch of the stuff.


Possibly true. A student interail trip of mine went on pause in verona for a day after a travelling companion drank a very large carton of prune juice and was confined to a public toilet.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Prunes are amazing, I love 'em. I often have prunes and yoghurt, in fact, if I could only have one thing for pudding for the rest of my life, that would be it.
> I get mine from Aldi, dried, pitted, in a bag.
> My father and his three brothers all died from bowel cancer at the same age. I'm not taking any chances!


Excellent. I am planning Aldi tomorrow.
Where abouts will I find them ?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought some the other week as much out of curiosity as anything. It was rather pleasant, although I presume the juice might not have the same laxative effects as eating them? Can’t say I noticed anyway.


Have you checked inside your kecks today??


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent. I am planning Aldi tomorrow.
> Where abouts will I find them ?


In my Aldi they're opposite the yoghurt.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> In my Aldi they're opposite the yoghurt.


Many thanks... I will check that out.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> In my Aldi they're opposite the yoghurt.


Got my Aldi prunes.
For some reason they were in with all the baking products.
I must say, they look nice


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Mar 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> If you don't like prunes Dave use something else.
> I can recommend a chicken stir fry of an evening with minimal chicken and lots and lots of veg, with generous amounts of sliced turnip. If you have to go out, particularly on the bike, in the morning, allow a couple of hours in the morning to allow your innards to do their stuff. Set up for the day.
> In short, you don't have to eat prunes - it's not a commandment.,


Agree! I had a chopped mexican salad for dinner yesterday... roast peppers, tomatoes, roasted corn, mango, black beans. Dressing was oil, orange juice, lime juice, garlic, honey and shallot. I nearly blew the roof off the house this morning.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2021)

Activia make prune yogurt.


----------



## Teamfixed (19 Mar 2021)

Prunes cooked in a cream sauce with pork.
Not good for you but delicious


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Apr 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> If you have to go out, particularly on the bike, in the morning, allow a couple of hours in the morning to allow your innards to do their stuff. Set up for the day.




This above. 

I've read the other thread and...well let's just say I'm glad I've reached a forum where "delicate personal" issues are discussed. Have really suffered over the years but since lockdown I'm possibly fitter than I've ever been in my life, sleep and eat well and the constipation is thankfully not an issue at present. 

BUT.... When I have to go, I HAVE to go. I wouldn't dare go out on the bike until after my ablutions (normally following within a couple of hours of 2 cups of double strength black coffee). So I've happily become 'regular' but sometime mid morning. I've hopes of joining a local cycling club who ride early(ish) Weds and Sunday mornings but I'm not sure they'll welcome me hovering near the nearest large supermarket for my relief when the urge arrives. 

Q. Has anyone ever retrained their system? How quickly do prunes work? Does anyone else have a strategy that allows them to get out early? 

I've been an early riser all my life and finding the hanging around waiting for the "all clear" irksome.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Apr 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> This above.
> 
> I've read the other thread and...well let's just say I'm glad I've reached a forum where "delicate personal" issues are discussed. Have really suffered over the years but since lockdown I'm possibly fitter than I've ever been in my life, sleep and eat well and the constipation is thankfully not an issue at present.
> 
> ...


If I have understood your post correctly the strong black coffee appears to cause the quick reaction. Maybe on the early start club run days forgo the strong coffee .


----------



## Chap sur le velo (3 Apr 2021)

Juan whilst you are correct, it's more that I know "it's " there and I need it gone. The black coffee speeds this up. If I haven't succeeded I wouldn't dare set off unless I am sure a toilet was near at hand. I do avoid coffee before car journeys, but cycling (or other strenuous activity) puts my body under increased "stress" over control. This has been with me for more than a decade and maybe something I have to live with. It's inconvenient but not disastrous or health threatening.

Just interested if others have tips about managing regularity.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Apr 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> This above.
> 
> I've read the other thread and...well let's just say I'm glad I've reached a forum where "delicate personal" issues are discussed. Have really suffered over the years but since lockdown I'm possibly fitter than I've ever been in my life, sleep and eat well and the constipation is thankfully not an issue at present.
> 
> ...


am afraid I think the only system is to get up extra early - the evening meal with high high veg content, particularly some sorts of veg, then let it do its stuff in those two or three hours before leaving.I'm no doc, but I assume that during sleep everything goes into slowmo, including your guts - pretty sure my vegvegveg meal would kick in far faster if I hadn't gone to bed soon after. But I like my sleep.
My routine before an early start - veg heavy meal in the evening (have been known to steam - not much over 5 minutes - half a cabbage with balsamic vinegar and some bits added for taste) , retire early, up early early, SEVERAL espressos - while I wait cruise cyclechat, particularly the argumentive ranting bits of PACA, then clear all the lot out, including PACA, with a trip to the throne, then out the door to a bright new day.
This sort of comforting "all clear" is of course even more important at the current time with many facilities still shut.

I think there is a theory that night before a big ride you should eat a pile of pasta. Veg for me.

Like you am an early riser - some farming genes I think plus some mad family trips in the middle of the night when a kid which means I see getting up in "the middle of the night" as a bit of an adventure.

edit on the coffee - I am an espresso- head - I don't think the coffee helps with the "clearing", at least for me, but I don't think it does me any harm at all - in fact after a few I usually have another shot just before I head out the door - gees me up - I think caffeine has also been shown to help with "training" though I am not a sports cyclist by a long chalk.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Apr 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Juan whilst you are correct, it's more that I know "it's " there and I need it gone. The black coffee speeds this up. If I haven't succeeded I wouldn't dare set off unless I am sure a toilet was near at hand. I do avoid coffee before car journeys, but cycling (or other strenuous activity) puts my body under increased "stress" over control. This has been with me for more than a decade and maybe something I have to live with. It's inconvenient but not disastrous or health threatening.
> 
> Just interested if others have tips about managing regularity.


The only other suggestion I have is to investigate advise given to sufferers of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, it may help. Sorry if you have thought of this already.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The only other suggestion I have is to investigate advise given to sufferers of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, it may help. Sorry if you have thought of this already.


I have found that avoiding foods with artificial sweeteners in has transformed my IBS. I don't know which sweetener triggers it so just avoid all of them.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Apr 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> I have found that avoiding foods with artificial sweeteners in has transformed my IBS. I don't know which sweetener triggers it so just avoid all of them.


I'd add to that trying to avoid as much as possible processed and pre-packaged food/meals - no need for it. The aim principal aim of the manufacturers is to make you want to come back for another value added box, not benefit your innards.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Apr 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd add to that trying to avoid as much as possible processed and pre-packaged food/meals - no need for it. The aim principal aim of the manufacturers is to make you want to come back for another value added box, not benefit your innards.


Don't prunes count as processed and pre packaged foods?
After all, they are dried and packaged or tinned.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Apr 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Don't prunes count as processed and pre packaged foods?
> After all, they are dried and packaged or tinned.


Not really in my book, or nothing much to worry about on balance - always check the ingredient list of course.
I was really referring to ready meals and the like, or stuff heavily pre-cooked.
This covers stuff at the bottom of the market plus also at what the likes of sainsburys would like you to think is at the top of the market, derived from/inspired by renaissance italian cuisine or whatever other marketing bollockry.
I use lots of tins of tomatoes, usually with small tomatoes from the market added. Keeps me regular.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> First cigarette of the day used to have the required effect for me. Not that it's a particulay healthy method!


where did you put it?


----------



## GlamorganGuy (3 Apr 2021)

I find drinking water as soon as I wake up is a simple and effective way of speeding things along. Have a bottle of water beside your bed so you can start drinking it first thing. This will have the added advantage of being at room temperature, much better for the system than drinking something freezing cold. Doing a few squats and a bit of yoga also gets me going a bit faster when I need to leave early. Totally sympathise with this timing issue, very frustrating having to leave home for a meeting/ flight before nature has taken its course, then being preoccupied with trying to do the business elsewhere, usually with zero success in my experience.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (4 Apr 2021)

GlamorganGuy said:


> I find drinking water as soon as I wake up is a simple and effective way of speeding things along. Have a bottle of water beside your bed so you can start drinking it first thing. This will have the added advantage of being at room temperature, much better for the system than drinking something freezing cold. Doing a few squats and a bit of yoga also gets me going a bit faster when I need to leave early. Totally sympathise with this timing issue, very frustrating having to leave home for a meeting/ flight before nature has taken its course, then being preoccupied with trying to do the business elsewhere, usually with zero success in my experience.


Interesting, how big is the flask, ie how much water do you consume?
Currently I drink 1\2 a glass overnight and another one with muesli \bran\melon\natural yoghurt mix for breakfast . I do stretch every morning and do core exercises 2or3 times a week. both before breakfast.
Sadly though I've read about the benefits of room temp drinks, I do love iced water. Will try a month without.

Also have been drinking 2 or 3 cans of Caffeine free Diet Coke (my Daughters favourite) a day. Will pass on these for next month and see if this helps.

Will diarise to update thread in a month or so to see if these changes help me.

PS do any of you agree with my missus that I'm a bit obsessed with all this? No me neither. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (5 Apr 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Interesting, how big is the flask, ie how much water do you consume?
> Currently I drink 1\2 a glass overnight and another one with muesli \bran\melon\natural yoghurt mix for breakfast . I do stretch every morning and do core exercises 2or3 times a week. both before breakfast.
> Sadly though I've read about the benefits of room temp drinks, I do love iced water. Will try a month without.
> 
> ...


Around a pint of water in the first half hour after waking. I understand that cold drinks make the blood vessels contract and that this doesn't help get the digestive system moving. Hot liquids seem to be beneficial for many people though - my dad used to swear by a cup of boiling water with a slice of lemon in the morning. Having some version of a fibrous breakfast (muesli, linseed, prunes, yoghurt etc) the evening before, instead of in the morning, also helps. Another lesson learned from Dad!


----------



## oldwheels (5 Apr 2021)

I got a telling off from a consultant for not drinking enough water. She reckoned I should consume at least 4 pints or possibly 5 pints of water per day to avoid constipation. I add a little hot water to each glass to avoid it being too cold.
I can be a bit of a nuisance but once you get into a routine you can judge when the overflow will appear and time your consumption and activities to suit. Unless very tired it can result in more night time visits to the loo than I would like but otherwise seems to work ok.


----------



## AuroraSaab (10 Apr 2021)

More fluids definitely helps. If you don't mind the calories and have a branch nearby, Home Bargains do a big bag of dates for about 80p. I chop them up in yoghurt, but nice in porridge too.

I can also recommend getting a soup maker- about £30 plus. You can make fantastic fresh veg soup in 20 minutes. Pack it with chunky veg and you'll be soft and regular before you know it lol.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (10 May 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 587798


"Borrowed" from the humour thread....


----------



## GlamorganGuy (26 May 2021)

As an update to this thread, I highly recommend prunes mixed with kefir for breakfast (or dessert in the evening). Kefir has a great acidic tang to counteract the intense sweetness of the prunes, which makes them more palatable for someone with a sour tooth like me. Plus kefir's pretty good for digestion in itself so it's a helpful combination.


----------

